# General > Genealogy >  1861 Census Wick. Bain House Proprietor

## Dianne

I have a Bain family living in Wick, Burg-Caithness,
Bain     William    Head       W     76     Houseproprietor         Caithness, Wick
Bain      Alexander Son       U      39     Fishcurer                     "             "
Bain      Jane       Dau        U      32     Merchantess                 "            "
Bain       James     Son       U      22     Fishcurer                      "            "
Bain      Elizabeth  Dau        -      18     Student (Orig Scholar)    "            "
Sutherland  Christina   Servnt   U  22     Domestic Servant          "  Dunbeath
==============
Does anyone know of this family & also anything about Christina Sutherland.
Thanks
Dianne

----------

